# Red Tail Giant Gourami (Pic Heavy)



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

*PICS NOW ON PAGE 2 
*

my new red tail giant gourami in its new tank. i wanted to pictures up to show you guys that it is not tight for space yet. i have put up some pics just of rocks that my fire eel will probably live in when she comes and im not sure if i have put up pictures of my pleco. sorry for the quality of the pics i used my phone 
the water is also a bit cloudy on the pics but almost cleared now 
questions? just ask 
and im not evan sure if it will work (never put pics on rfuk before )










george

nope didnt work how, you do it?

they are in my documents at the moment


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

can't see any pics


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hasnt worked, dont no how to do it:gasp::gasp:

any ideas??


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

you have to transfer them onto a photo sharing website such as Flikr or Photobucket, then copy the IMG code from there and paste it into your reply.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

im putting them onto flikr now so wont be long


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

where can i find the img code on flickr?

soz im a photo noob:blush:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

lol click on the photo you want, then above it click the "all sizes" tab, select the size you want, then copy the URL code underneath, paste it in here and wrap it in IMG tags


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

PLEASE WORK!


```
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2638/4238940510_c619c585c6.jpg
```


```
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/4238940794_a82fb849c5.jpg
```


```
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4238940180_053733f7b4.jpg
```


```
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4238165311_5c2c8d4045.jpg
```


```
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2726/4238939822_b8f4c6254c.jpg
```
^^ like my pic


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> please work!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



what?


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

did you put the IMG tags around it?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

there ya go


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wheeyyy


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

like my giant gourami drawing eh?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


thanks :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> thanks :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


 no worries 

braw fish :no1:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

so in the tank at the moment is just the gourami and a pleco but i have a fire eel coming on the next week or two but not sure what else to put it??
any suggestions.


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

how big is that tank? you said the giant was 7" but it looks tiny in that tank but then the stand looks like a fluval stand


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Isn't this an osphonemous gourami and dont they grow to 3'1'2 foot or so?

My brother once saw a fully grownn one and when they fed it I think they gave it a tin of processed peas and a few sausages lol.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

jamesh said:


> how big is that tank? you said the giant was 7" but it looks tiny in that tank but then the stand looks like a fluval stand


my thank is a fluval roma 240 and the fish is a bout 6-7inch


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Stan193 said:


> Isn't this an osphonemous gourami and dont they grow to 3'1'2 foot or so?
> 
> My brother once saw a fully grownn one and when they fed it I think they gave it a tin of processed peas and a few sausages lol.



when i bought it i was told it was only going to grow a few more inches. but everyone on rfuk has been telling me it will grow 2ft+ :whistling2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

hedgehog738 said:


> when i bought it i was told it was only going to grow a few more inches. but everyone on rfuk has been telling me it will grow 2ft+ :whistling2:



yeah easily 2 foot, if not up to 3. But you'll be lucky/unlucky (depending on your outlook) to get it more than 30"


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

got a albino baby common pleco today  my gourami just watches it from about 2cm away lol.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovely fish. Always liked these but they need a massive tank, much, much bigger than yours.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Lovely fish. Always liked these but they need a massive tank, much, much bigger than yours.


 i know have a look at my other red tail giant gourami thread,http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/435305-red-tail-giant-gourami-welcome.html i got told:gasp:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry, missed that one. Still, gives you an excuse to buy a massive tank now!


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Sorry, missed that one. Still, gives you an excuse to buy a massive tank now!


 i know but just got this one :gasp::gasp:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Use it as a sump


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

sump?


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

a tank plumbed into the display that acts as a filter so you could put a massive sponge in there and a load of bioballs and such 

well worth it with something like this that eats CRAZY amounts of food.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

jamesh said:


> a tank plumbed into the display that acts as a filter so you could put a massive sponge in there and a load of bioballs and such
> 
> well worth it with something like this that eats CRAZY amounts of food.


ohh, my gourami hasnt eaten anything yet :gasp:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

hedgehog738 said:


> ohh, my gourami hasnt eaten anything yet :gasp:



it will soon enough


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

mike515 said:


> it will soon enough


 i got 10 young congo tetras to go in the tank but i knew there was a possibility that they would easilly get eaten or chased but my gourami doesnt bother them at all. it gets right close to my plecos and just waches them. some times she lightly nudges my large (7inch) pleco and it nudges her back  its well funny to watch, they just keep nudging each other, but they arnt hurting each other, i thinks she does it when my pleco is asleep to wake him up. she a right character  dont worry, if my congo tetras were getting bullied i could of put them in my other tank anyway. i wont let the get eaten.


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

mike515 said:


> it will soon enough


and then wont stop :lol2:
nice RTG by the way


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

cam cap said:


> and then wont stop :lol2:
> nice RTG by the way


 thanks mate


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i'd stop putting fish in there for now though.


You've stocked a lot of fish very quickly. Plus with a giant gourami and plecs that's a lot for your filter to cope with.


Keep an eye on the water quality for the next 4 weeks or so and keep up with regular good sized water changes.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

mike515 said:


> i'd stop putting fish in there for now though.
> 
> 
> You've stocked a lot of fish very quickly. Plus with a giant gourami and plecs that's a lot for your filter to cope with.
> ...


 ye, i know, the water has got better anyway because it was a bit cloudy but now it has suddenly got better and clear.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

wheyy she ate her first bit of food, im feeding her cichlid pellets. yummy


----------

